
Show HN: I automated my Technical Analysis and alert system (open source code) - AbenezerMamo
https://github.com/AbenezerMamo/crypto-signal/blob/master/app.py
======
bradknowles
The link should be to [https://github.com/AbenezerMamo/crypto-
signal](https://github.com/AbenezerMamo/crypto-signal) instead of the python
program itself.

